# A Border Patrol Agent Has Been Arrested For Killing Four Women?!!



## DavidLiam (Sep 16, 2018)

Juan David Ortiz, a supervisor for the Border Patrol who authorities have described as a "serial killer," was arrested after a woman escaped and notified authorities.



A US Border Patrol agent suspected of killing four women was arrested Saturday after a fifth woman escaped and notified law enforcement, who referred to the agent as a "serial killer."

Juan David Ortiz, a supervisor for the Border Patrol, was arrested by the Texas Rangers early Saturday morning in relation to multiple homicides in and around Laredo, Texas.

Webb County Sheriff Martin Cuellar confirmed in a statement that the 35-year-old had murdered the four victims within the past two weeks. Ortiz, a Navy veteran, had been with the US Customs and Border Protection agency for 10 years.

Webb County District Attorney Isidro Alaniz described Ortiz as a "serial killer" who preyed on sex workers whom he picked up at bus stops and parking lots in the Laredo area. In the last two weeks, Alaniz said, Ortiz killed four women, one of whom was transgender.

"He would take these women out to desolate highway areas, and once he got them there he would take them out of his truck and execute them," 

All of the victims were shot in the head — some in the face — with a handgun, Alaniz said. Ortiz is suspected of killing the four women while he was off duty. Investigators do not yet know if he used a service weapon in the killings.

Two of the victims were identified as Melissa Ramirez and Claudine Ann Luera. The other two have not been identified.

The fifth victim, who was able to escape from Ortiz, said he took her to his house and began to act "weird" when she started to talk about one of the other women he allegedly killed, whose body had been found the week before, according to the criminal complaint.

Ortiz and the woman left his house in his pickup truck and stopped at a gas station that was three or four blocks from a Border Patrol station, Alaniz said.

The fifth victim then again brought up the woman who had been killed, and that's when Ortiz pulled out a black pistol and pointed it at her, according to the complaint.

According to the document, Ortiz tried to prevent her from exiting the truck, grabbing her shirt, but the woman pulled the shirt off and ran away from the moving vehicle, toward a state trooper, whom she asked for help.

About an hour later, state troopers located the truck and tried to question Ortiz, who ran to a multilevel hotel parking garage. He was eventually found hiding in the bed of a truck, Alaniz said.

Prosecutors said that after the woman escaped, Ortiz, a married man with children, picked up a Jane Doe in Laredo. The Border Patrol agent drove her out of the city limits on Interstate 35 and told her to exit at mile marker 20. He shot her in the head multiple times before driving back to Laredo.

That same night, Sept. 15, Ortiz picked up another victim and again drove them out of the city limits. He told them to exit his truck at mile marker 15 and shot them in the back of the head. Ortiz, who confessed to the Texas Rangers, told authorities the body was behind gravel pits. Webb County deputies found the body and a single bullet casing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 16, 2018)

First post having joined today? No source either. Probably to search to see if copy pasted from somewhere but way too lazy. Edit. Why did you copy buzzfeed?
OK then.

Sounds horrible. Not sure why it is relevant here but we have discussed similar highly localised issues before so whatever.


----------



## nando (Sep 16, 2018)

all you have to do is type the name in google

https://nypost.com/2018/09/16/this-...-border-agent-accused-of-killing-prostitutes/


----------



## JellyPerson (Sep 16, 2018)

Haha buzzfeed


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 17, 2018)

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-45551889

Jesus fuck


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2018)

This is honestly disgusting and tragic. Jesus.


----------



## Attacker3 (Sep 20, 2018)

This is why I really don't like any government form of law enforcement. With a private law enforcement, you'd probably have a much higher barrier of entry into something like the police, with many checks to make sure your business doesn't get involved in something like this. But when the government has this happen, they can't go out of business, and so there's really no reason to change how they operate. Very sad to hear this.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 20, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> This is why I really don't like any government form of law enforcement. With a private law enforcement, you'd probably have a much higher barrier of entry into something like the police, with many checks to make sure your business doesn't get involved in something like this. But when the government has this happen, they can't go out of business, and so there's really no reason to change how they operate. Very sad to hear this.


... Really?... You'd rather give law enforcement capability to an entity that doesn't have to follow the 5th or 6th amendments, and that would stand to benefit from increased arrests through wrongful conviction depending on how they're paid?...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> This is why I really don't like any government form of law enforcement. With a private law enforcement, you'd probably have a much higher barrier of entry into something like the police, with many checks to make sure your business doesn't get involved in something like this. But when the government has this happen, they can't go out of business, and so there's really no reason to change how they operate. Very sad to hear this.





TotalInsanity4 said:


> ... Really?... You'd rather give law enforcement capability to an entity that doesn't have to follow the 5th or 6th amendments, and that would stand to benefit from increased arrests through wrongful conviction depending on how they're paid?...



Can't say I wasn't expecting this thread to derail so fast.


----------

